# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Багаж тамады. Том 2 (продолжение)

## Курица

У кого какие мысли  на сегодняшний день относительно вопроса, вынесенного  взаглавие темы? 
Иными словами-*каков он, багаж современной ведущей/ведущего* накануне, практически, Конца Света? :Grin:  Ваши мысли,  :Yes4:  уважаемые форумчане!!!!

----------


## кэтт

Всем-всем добрый вечер! Совсем запуталась, не знаю куда выложить. Если что исправьте меня. Я с собой вот такую колясочку беру, где-то на форуме видела ссылку, вот и сделала такую же. А теперь эту ссылку не могу найти. Ну как вам?

----------

Роза31 (30.11.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Я с собой вот такую колясочку беру, где-то на форуме видела ссылку, вот и сделала такую же.





> Ну как вам?


*кэтт*, настолько натуралистично=естественно сделан малыш, что я в первые секунды дар речи потеряла и челюсть отпавшую поддержала правой ручкой)))
Правильно ли я поняла-так вы собираете на малышей?
очень интересно! :Aga: 
Можно увидеть ниже- где собственно поднос и руки, или что там у Вас?? А то на этой фотографии он остался за кадром!

----------


## кэтт

> *кэтт*, настолько натуралистично=естественно сделан малыш, что я в первые секунды дар речи потеряла и челюсть отпавшую поддержала правой ручкой)))


Курочка, спасибо! А я два года стеснялась написать, ведь все такие профи. Поищу сейчас, где фотка полностью. Это небольшой номерок перед сбором денег  на малыша. Этот номер похож на покрывало с малышом, суть та же, но ребёнок в коляске. Молодые его могут покормить, поиздеваться с юморком, а если озвучку прикольную, то совсем хорошо. Может видели, женщина на англ. языке с двумя колясками, шоумэнша. Ссылку не нахожу. Или может эта ссылка была на ВКМ.  Ещё раз спасибки! И надеюсь, примете меня в свою команду. Опыт работы значительный уже. Единственный минус - не умею пиариться, поэтому заказы не увеличиваюся с геометрической прогрессией((((, только с медленно - арифметической))))) Загнула?))))

Вот здесь получше видно. Человек сидит на стуле и на него коляска из поролона надевается.

http://s42.radikal.ru/i098/1211/36/2c2e12654dcf.jpg

----------

айна чуйнешова (29.11.2016)

----------


## Ольга FOX

> Иными словами-каков он, багаж современной ведущей/ведущего накануне, практически, Конца Света?


Мой багаж с каждым годом (читай сезоном) меняется, то чуток больше, то наоборот! Сейчас всё входит в одну спортивную сумку среднего размера, ну вот уже на протяжении нескольких лет, с наступлением холодов, в этой самой сумке появляется термос, наш любимый "самовар", мы его так в шутку с любовью обзываем, с душистым горячим чаем! Администраторы ресторанов недоумённо спрашивают: и охота вам таскать, неужели у нас кипятка нет?! ..... наивные, в нашем самоваре чай, который не надо просить))) глоток тепла согреет нас в любую рабочую минутку! Недавно смеялись, вспоминая, сколько всего поменялось, а самовар всё тот же!

----------


## KAlinchik

*кэтт*, прикольно! как каркас коляски делали? или это настоящая игрушечная?

----------


## Guzelka

Дааа, классная коляска. я тоже сначала не смогла отличить где натурально и где искусственно. Научите пожалуйста как сделать

----------


## Анастасия30

Добрый день, всем! Я пока в этом деле новичок, но уже кое-какой багаж имеется. В основном пока парики, различные головные уборы, очки и конечно папочка со сценарием. Пока работаю по плану, как говорится  с бумажками.

----------


## selena224

Хотелось бы тоже такую иметь. Дайте ссылку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Марьяна_C

я думаю что кукла делается по принципу тильді, нет?

----------


## Марьяна_C

по делу не ответила. я вот в новом году начинаю вести, віходить с декрета, я не люблю переодевалок, у меня не много реквизита, но!!! по чуть чуть я смотрю что будет приличная сумка, раньше я на свадьбу приходила с сумочкой, что даже не верили что я ведущая.

----------


## Jeni

Да, сейчас уже "отходят" от тряпья разного, если это не профессиональные костюмы, которых практически ни у кого нет. А вот куклы- это другое дело. Очень интересно. но, сшить сложно, а купить несколько- доооорого.

----------


## Estell

Здравствуйте, я вот тоже 2 года назад три огромных сумки таскала))) а сейчас, одна осталась. И то большая, за счет шляпок разных объемных. Очень часто просят, чтобы поменьше переодевалок было на празднике.

----------


## Irenka-da

Здравствуйте! Продолжая тему.. не могу сказать, что "переодевалки" стали меньше пользоваться спросом у заказчиков ( в конце концов самые запоминающиеся фотомоменты именно с них), а вот лично у меня перодевания гостей уже вызывает нервную дрожь  :Nono: , правда сейчас замечательно выручают надувные костюмы и места много не занимают и выигрышно смотрятся. А в багаже всегда: цветные платочки, парики, муз инструменты (игрушечные, мечтаю о надувных), "музыкальная палка (надувная ес-но), воздуш шары, ну а остальное согласно проводимого мероприятия. Всё это вожу в чемодане на колесиках, удобно и не тяжело. Иногда в процессе ведения могу и сама переодеться напр. в медсестру или цыганку и т д. Мне проще самой, чем объяснить не совсем трезвому гостю КАК и ЧТо надо сказать и сделать. Как то так :Blush2:

----------


## solodovka

Здравствуйте! У меня все костюмы и реквизит для игр и сценок разложен по пакетам с надписями. Это очень удобно и нет путаницы.

----------


## лорчик24

У меня тоже очень много костюмов .....начинала то с их аренды. А вот сейчас для себя шью костюмы в виде фартуков. Удобно очень ...и нет проблем в переодеванием гостей.

----------


## боевая

я тоже с большой сумкой. Но самая большая тяжесть - это колонки.Они очень большие и тяжёлые, а без них нельзя, так как в баре два зала. И там где я работаю диджей всегда приходит на 2 часа позже, поэтому со своей музыкой. А так с собой два надувных костюма, мордомаски, кепки, парики. Если тематика то пионерские флаги, барабан и т.д. Женщин стараюсь вообще не переодевать , а вот с мужчинами отрываюсь по полной. Но только с их согласия

----------


## &Strekoza&

Мне кажется что сами костюмы - это часть творческого воплощения вашей идеи. важнее смысловое содержание и музыкальное сопровождение - если есть идей и сверхзадача то собственно не важно условный это костюм или просто элемент костюма. Я режиссер - и очень обожаю всякого рода театрализацию и инсценирование. А как уйти от шаблонов?...ну во первых все сочиняю сама - в чистом виде спионерить не могу да и не хочу! иногда вижу картинку в инку и все - фантазия разыгралась. Если готовая музыкальная сказка одним треком в инете выложена - все - у половины ведущих нашего города она в арсенале! Подбирать музыку такое удовольствие! каждому персонажу - и для их действий. благо в инете столько можно нарыть!
И ещё - совет - распределите весь театрализованный материал по программам - одни для проводов в армию - другие для свадеб, третьи для юбилеев - четвертые для профессионалок. Это дает вам преимущество - быть минимально не повторимой для одной публики, носить поменьше реквизита на один банкет(вполне достаточно одной интересной сценки и одного конкурса с элементами театрализации) и главное - не превращать ваш праздник в шоу - "все в куче!"

----------


## Гербера

Носила- носила пакеты-пакетосы, потом однажды взяла чемодан - все туда уместила и поняла - Эврика!
правда, если на такси добираюсь, таксисты норовят на вокзал сразу отвести. неееееееееетушки! в Ресторан нас))
микрофончик свой в коробочке - 1
2. ножницы, маркеры, зажигалку, клей
3. ленточки моточек
4. платочки - девочкам танцы народов мира оттанцовывать. хочешь - сари\платок\бандану\имитацию юбки и проч. -завязывай и в бой
5. шляпы разноцветные - на что хошь, да на тот же торт собираю. Шляпа необходима. а там дальше - куда пригодятся  - фантазию включай, помня, что картинка яркая  и на празднике и на фото греет душу заказчика.
6. набор для сказки -в отдельном пакетике
7. корзиночку в Ашане складную купила - места занимает мало, а реквизит вынести-собрать - милое дело
8. обязательно свечи - спагетти. очки 3Д. запасной комплект медалек - вдруг молодые забыли.
9. несколькот планшеток - А5 и А4 разного цвета - быть чтобы в цветовом тренде свадебном. 
10. папочку с распечатанным материалом - бывает замстит - забудешь первую строчку и фиг вспомнишь в суматохе
11.бубны, дудки,маракасики,гитарку надувную
12. флэш-бумагу- гости всегда кайфуют, если что горит и вспыхивает. подводка в зависимости от момента.

набор меняется, но чемодан остается. Катится легко и меньше возможности что-то оставить...память то девичья)
а то что должны молодожены купить -это они мне заранее в  кафешке  оставляют в коробочке с надписью "Для ведущей".

----------


## Танюша35

И я свои 3 копейки разрешите вставлю? :Smile3:  Всё-таки переодевалки как ни говори, это прикольно! Народ раскрепощается когда на него тот же парик оденут) и всё! Он что хочешь спляшет))) Я пока только обладаю минимумом:
парики, гавайские бусы/браслеты/юбка., шляпка на резинке не большая, ободки с рожками, с цветочками, всякие платочки, масочки и проч.фигулька. А вот недавно вот такие надувные разноцветные микрофончики в кол-ве 15 шт.заказала, для пробы! (хотя много серых и зеленых пришло)
[img]http://*********su/6805006m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Натали69

раньше возила реквизит и кост_мы в чемоданчике на колесиках, сделала трафареты  с названиями самых крутых заведений в которых удалось поработать_ такая ярмарка тщеславия...Хи-хи Сейчас у меня только один пакет с реквизитом , от кост_мов отказалась совсем, реквизит минималистичный...

----------


## Яна31

И я без костюмов . Вообще моя мечта , положить флэшку в карман , пойти на праздник и порвать зал . На этот Новый год почти получается , элементы некоторые всё же беру . А так тряпками шкафы забиты , выбрасывать рука не поднимается , вдруг же нужнО будет . :Meeting:

----------


## Дедова

Мы, когда только начинали свою творческую деятельность, тоже 3 ящика с реквизитом возили: надувной костюм Тарзана, мордамаски, микрофоны, парики, шляпы (кстати много места занимают), музыкальные инструменты (надувные), на сказочку вообще много "переодевалок" идет. А со временем, действительно, берем по - минимуму, хотя согласна, что совсем от костюмов отказываться не стоит. Наблюдаешь за взрослыми людьми - так искренне всему радуются и удивляются, совсем как дети!

----------


## Диа

ой..я я в принципе - хомяк, еще и рукоделием занимаюсь...так вот я к чему - если выкинуть все мои рукодельные и тамадейские побрякушки....почти все шкафы освободятся)))) хотя не переодеваю почти...так - шляпочка, очёчки....

----------


## Наумка

А я всегда беру 2 флэшки, батарейки тоже 2 пачки, мало ли чего, ну и распечатанный материал и планшет, и зарядку для планшета,ножницы 2 пары,шариков воздушных пакет, очки разной формы и колготки еще запасные(один раз порвались, когда демонстрировала как танцевать нужно)))воды бутылочка обязательно,косметика подкраситься, а то так бывает отработаеш, что и глаза потекли и помаду всю сьела, также чистые листочки и маркеры беру, бочонки из лото,на случай конкурсов с цифрами, пакетики и мусорный пакет, вдруг юбиляру понадобится,ну и сам реквизит для конкурсов!!!вроде все

----------


## Черёмушка

Я тоже стараюсь не брать много реквизита .

----------


## Miss_Katrin

Я только начинаю свой путь в ведении праздников и категорично отношусь к переодеванием.Но посмотрев видео и вспомнив как сама была гостей на свадьбе и участвовала в подобном конкурсе, мое мнение изменилось! Думаю нужно иметь арсенал костюмов, а заказчик уже сам решит хочет или нет. Спасибо за видео, оно сделало мое утро))

----------


## Miss_Katrin

Согласна с высказывание ниже!!! Как говориться "що занадто то не здраво"))


И ещё - совет - распределите весь театрализованный материал по программам - одни для проводов в армию - другие для свадеб, третьи для юбилеев - четвертые для профессионалок. Это дает вам преимущество - быть минимально не повторимой для одной публики, носить поменьше реквизита на один банкет(вполне достаточно одной интересной сценки и одного конкурса с элементами театрализации) и главное - не превращать ваш праздник в шоу - "все в куче!"

----------


## Miss_Katrin

> Костюмы костюмам рознь. У нас в городе лет 7-8 назад на форумах писали, чего НЕ хотят видеть на свадьбах и это именно то, что на видео посмотрела. Лебеди... ну это такая древность. Вы не обижайтесь на меня, если есть спрос на это, показывайте, но я даже не представляю себя с лебедями. Я их делала в 1988 году, когда свидетельницей у подруг была, цыганок и какн-кан, кстати, тоже. А звезды шоубиза примерно в конце 90-х. 
> Недавно мои молодожены 2012 года были у меня на свадьбе у своих друзей и рассказывали, что видели ужас! Лебеди! И жених так и сказал: ну пошли переодеваться, чтобы друзьям свадьбу не испортить, но было так неприятно. А ведущая пришла домой и сказала: как круто у нее лебеди прошли! 
> 
> Я выше уже писала, что от реквизита не откажусь, буду таскать и пр., но как-то надо в ногу со временем.


Очень много мнений и свое видение праздника, что имеет место быть! Наверно ключевым итогом с этой темы я могу вынести что костюмы это интересно, и они должны все таки быть, клиенты разные бывают, но образы должны и в правду быть не древними! Спасибо всем за коментарии, было интересно почитать, мой мозг включен теперь на обработку информации)

----------


## galanata

А я ношу с собой большой бумажный пакет с со всякой дребеденью) - шумовые игрушки, свистки, скрепки, резинки для денег, куча маркеров, ручек(и не знаю зачем) Когда собираюсь в очередной раз на торжество, думаю- надо убрать - и каждый раз передумываю -( а вдруг пригодится) :Grin: . А все необходимое умещается, в основном, в коробочке из-под обуви! А-а-а! Еще есть пакетик(в этом же бумажном пакете) с атрибутикой(очки, галстуки, носы). И планшет с распечатанным сценарием. Вот! И тоже не люблю переодевать гостей - потому как сама никогда не любила это делать, иногда ведущие такие костюмы предлагают  - что стыдно их одевать! Хотя однажды один гость на свадьбе подошел и сказал:" Вот все у вас здорово - весело, интересно, но не пожалейте - потратьте деньги на костюмы. Я люблю переодеваться! Вот я однажды был на свадьбе....." (и пошел рассказ из серии "Как это было"). И тут недавно с молодыми обговаривала свадьбу. Невеста когда услышала, что я не использую костюмы - сразу как-то нос повесила, губки надула с таким выражением - "Значит будет скучно...."

----------


## Борей Оксана

Добрый вечер девчонки. я тоже новичок в этом деле.. в моем багаже всего где то пятнадцать разных мероприятий...  бывает по разному.. в основном беру разные атрибуты костюмы, по сценарию, но и беру еще кое что так, на всякий случай... а вообще заказчики знают своих гостей( так сказать кто на что гаразд, я в плане переодевания) поэтому всегда оговариваю этот момент, что бы не тянуть лишнего.

----------


## Людмила91

1. Клей, скотч, ножницы, канцелярские иголочки, скрепки, фломастеры, ручки, карандаши. 
2. Костюмы для муз. сказки (отдельный пакет).
3. Очки-галстуки-шляпки.
4. Махалки (для флешмобов)
5. Цветные платки.
6. Микрофоны.
Раньше, переодевания терпеть не могла! То порвут, то испачкают... На 3-4 праздника убрала и... Почувствовала, что нет кайфа от праздника, ни у меня, ни у гостей. люди приходят на праздник отдохнуть, повеселиться, примерить на себя образ из другой реальности... А я им все обламывала((( Пришлось все возвращать на свои места.

----------

Елена Мамаджанова (12.02.2017), оксана 1974 (19.11.2019), Рина Лыгина (17.10.2020)

----------


## Курица

> Раньше, переодевания терпеть не могла! То порвут, то испачкают... На 3-4 праздника убрала и... Почувствовала, что нет кайфа от праздника, ни у меня, ни у гостей. люди приходят на праздник отдохнуть, повеселиться, примерить на себя образ из другой реальности... А я им все обламывала((( Пришлось все возвращать на свои места.


Это оттого. что ты,Людочка, просто не дошла до уровня безреквизитной ведущей.
Не обижайся на "уровень"-я не в смылсе "плохая" или "хорошая"-я как в комп. играх слово *уровень* здесь использовала)))

----------

ludmila_zub (08.01.2017), оксана 1974 (19.11.2019), Рина Лыгина (17.10.2020)

----------


## Оксана Солнце

Я как большинство-тоже за безреквизитную программу. не люблю переодевать публику-но публика (особенно в деревне) до сих пор по старинке гулять любит-их устои не переделать еще сотню лет....((( да и ладно.... реквизит все таки вожу с собой-пару тяжелых сумок наберется-очки, шляпки, ленты, канцелярские товары, и костюмчики беру на всяк случай (а как говорит моя мама "случаи бывают всякие!"))))... если вижу что народ так и жаждет перевоплотится, то куда деваться-удовлетворяю их желание! костюм цыганки всегда с собой-почти всегда спрашивают цыганочку станцевать-вот тут и напяливаю на попрошайку костюмчик (он у меня, как и большинство других костюмов из жатки) - не заморачиваюсь на глажку-хоть год в сумке проваляется-не мнется))) вот вроде и реквизита мало которое реально использую и в то же время-сумки тяжелые

но если вижу что праздник тяну без переодевашек то так и не переодеваю-из 10 праздников на 1 кого нибудь перевоплощаю))

----------

Курица (15.01.2017), Рина Лыгина (17.10.2020)

----------

